
Qutebrowser, a web browser written in Python - jonbaer
https://qutebrowser.org/
======
_bxg1
Is this completely from-scratch, or just a Python interface around existing
render and JS engines? In the former case, it's really impressive and
exciting.

Edit: Never mind, "qutebrowser uses Qt and QtWebEngine by default (and
supports QtWebKit optionally). QtWebEngine is based on Google’s Chromium."

~~~
rasjani
It also shipped as default browser in Sailfish OS.

~~~
The-Compiler
Huh, qutebrowser did? I doubt that.

------
pull_my_finger
There's an alternative in Luakit[1] built with Luajit on Webkit and scriptable
with Lua. Also has customizable Vim like key bindings.

1 - [https://luakit.github.io/](https://luakit.github.io/)

------
anoncake
More importantly, it is a keyboard-driven and somewhat Vim-like browser.

